# LEDs between tailgate and bumper



## ToddM NJ (Jan 18, 2011)

Has anyone put lights between the tailgate and bumper? I cannot see backing up and need more lights. I want to put them between them. Any help and pictures would be great.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

They'd have to be fairly small. It's not a whole lotta room in there


----------



## ToddM NJ (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah I know. Just want to keep it concealed and have come on with my back up lights.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Feniex apollo will fit there. And have two functions so you can use one as back up and the other as warning


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

Another option is a Back-Up Buddy it fits in your trailer hitch or if you already have use your hitch they make a bolt on version.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i have put a few sets on trucks for the kids in the neighborhood. 
they are for looks only, they ain't worth a damn as reverse lights.


----------



## ToddM NJ (Jan 18, 2011)

tjctransport;1912850 said:


> i have put a few sets on trucks for the kids in the neighborhood.
> they are for looks only, they ain't worth a damn as reverse lights.


Which lights are these?


----------



## woody617 (Feb 19, 2014)

I put a set of rigid dully under bumper . Those things are very bright and hidden very well . They go on in reverse also put a 3 way switch inside truck so I can manually turn on or off or let the reverse gear put them on . They work awesome . They are only 3 inch wide .


----------



## ToddM NJ (Jan 18, 2011)

Woody do you have pictures?


----------



## woody617 (Feb 19, 2014)

If you look for a thread called strobesnmore vrs rigid I have pics there of what I did . I love my rigid dully they are hidden away under my bumper and work great


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Personally I would go with a larger light flood light under or in the bumper. Any light you put between the tailgate and bumper is not going to give you enough light for that, however it is a decent spot to put warning lights. I have no doubt that Feniex Cobras would fit there, but honestly I'm not sure how great they would work for backup lights. I'm not convinced the Apollo would fit there.


----------



## ToddM NJ (Jan 18, 2011)

Scared to put under the bumper and knock it off. That's why I am trying to figure out what to get and where to put it. Woods placement is awesome and so clean too


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

Why not put them on top of the bed rail in the back? They have a cut out on both sides so it shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

i have them under bumper welded to the sides of the trailer hitch on 2 trucks tucked up well but get good light out put and no problems in 4 + years on 2 trucks. also have them mounted to the bottom of the bumper infront of the trailer hitch and they also work well. i will post pics for you later


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

I have Strobesnmore E6 Minis set to steady burn. They are not designed for long burn time on steady but since it's just reverse they work great. Plus being mounted to metal it helps with heat buildup.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

They are soundoff 1400 led lights


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Not sure the brand but they work well


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Hope that's not the gnd that's screwed to the trailer hitch.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

I mounted Whelen Ions set on steady burn and wired them into the backup lights. They are super small and bright as hell. I can now see backing up in any weather condition. They work GREAT !!!


----------

